# Incorrect clock time



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I have noticed a very annoying bug on my Roamio OTA. Occasionally I find that the clock has the wrong time (it's usually about 2-3 minutes fast). This is obviously frustrating because it means recordings will start and end early, and lose the end of the show. The only way to fix the time is to manually force a connection to the Tivo server. I did a google search and apparently this is a fairly common problem that has been going on for years. What exactly is the problem that they can't keep something as basic as the correct time?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Adam C. said:


> I have noticed a very annoying bug on my Roamio OTA. Occasionally I find that the clock has the wrong time (it's usually about 2-3 minutes fast). This is obviously frustrating because it means recordings will start and end early, and lose the end of the show. The only way to fix the time is to manually force a connection to the Tivo server. I did a google search and apparently this is a fairly common problem that has been going on for years. What exactly is the problem that they can't keep something as basic as the correct time?


Indeed! Why?

Another thread on this:
Clock on Bolt off by 2 min
Although topic mentions the Bolt, I'm quite sure the problem is the same for other models, including my Roamio base model.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Had this problem for a few days late last week (and multiple reconnects didn't fix it), then it went away.

I'm sure it will come back again because Tivo's backend support is ignoring the issue (which has been reported to them via official channels).


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

This has been reported going back months.

When does a bug become a feature?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sfhub said:


> When does a bug become a feature?


never.


----------



## barbja (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm been having what seems to be this problem for several days -- the recordings are starting and stopping 1-2 minutes early. However, my roamio is reporting the same time as my iPhone, so I'm assuming that it is correct. 

It has always randomly recorded shows a minute or two off. There's also a few shows that are repeat offenders so I have had a minute padding on them for years, but its usually only on channels like ID or Lifetime. However, in the last few days its been on every channel.

I can see one or two channels being off, but all of them? Could my cable company be delaying the signal?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

barbja said:


> I can see one or two channels being off, but all of them? Could my cable company be delaying the signal?


Tune to CNN, CNBC, Weather Channel, or other station with a clock. Easy test. Sometime you will see a six second delay on live programs.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

NorthAlabama said:


> never.


With Rovo, always and immediately!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Tune to CNN, CNBC, Weather Channel, or other station with a clock. Easy test. Sometime you will see a six second delay on live programs.


Of course if you have an "atomic clock" (one that synchs to WWV radio) that's even better. Every time I've checked, my iPad 4 time agrees with that within a second. The iPad is always connected to the internet via wifi. That may make a difference compared to iPhones that aren't.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

My Roamio Plus connected via MoCA seems to be in synch with my laptop (Win10 1703 with Auto Time Set). Both are ~15 seconds ahead of CNN and MSNBC.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

dlfl said:


> *Of course if you have an "atomic clock" (one that synchs to WWV radio)* that's even better.


I guess I have an "atomic clock" on my wrist as the Casio watch I'm using radio syncs with Fort Collins, CO, using WWVB 

I don't think that is the common usage for "atomic clock" though. People usually mean you actually have the atomic clock on-site and that is your primary source.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sfhub said:


> I don't think that is the common usage for "atomic clock" though. People usually mean you actually have the atomic clock on-site and that is your primary source.


That's a wildly common usage. "Atomic Clock" is standard branding for clocks that sync to one of the official atomic clocks.

I suspect most people who buy an Atomic Clock at Wal-Mart don't even know that there's another kind...


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's a wildly common usage. "Atomic Clock" is standard branding for clocks that sync to one of the official atomic clocks.
> 
> I suspect most people who buy an Atomic Clock at Wal-Mart don't even know that there's another kind...


I guess maybe it is the circles we run in. If I told my acquaintances I am wearing an atomic clock they would laugh at me being fooled by marketing.

Maybe "atomic clock" with the double quotes was meant to be equivalent to atomic clock with an asterisk and fine print.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Just Google "Atomic Clock" and see all the WWV-synced clocks advertised as such.


----------



## DJinNJ (Jul 7, 2017)

My Tivo doesn't seem to have an atomic clock so is there an actual way to fix this? I don't see a menu option to resync Tivo's clock.

Missing the end of shows is getting old, and having to manually add time to the end of every recording is pretty bush league.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

DJinNJ said:


> My Tivo doesn't seem to have an atomic clock so is there an actual way to fix this? I don't see a menu option to resync Tivo's clock.


The way to set TiVo's clock is to do a network connection to TiVo. There seems to be some subset of servers with bad time though, so it may take multiple connects to get workable time.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The detailed extensive discussion of this issue is here:
Clock on Bolt off by 2 min
It doesn't just concern the Bolt.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That thread should maybe be moved to the general TiVo forum..? And merged with the other ones?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

DJinNJ said:


> My Tivo doesn't seem to have an atomic clock so is there an actual way to fix this? I don't see a menu option to resync Tivo's clock.
> 
> Missing the end of shows is getting old, and *having to manually add time to the end of every recording is pretty bush league*.


I'll agree that padding a scheduled recording is not an elegant solution, but it's something you just have to live with if you want to be reasonably sure that your show will not be truncated. Aside from any ongoing DVR clock accuracy issues, there are variables inherent in broadcasting that will result in some shows running over their usual (or even their allotted) time slot.

I've been padding most recordings ever since my VCR days when it was much less problematic than it is today with at least two separate tuners (and up to six) available.

I hope TiVo resolves this clock inaccuracy, but it won't obviate the desirability of padding a scheduled recording.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> I hope TiVo resolves this clock inaccuracy, but it won't obviate the desirability of padding a scheduled recording.


While I also hope TiVo resolves any clock issues they are causing (my TiVos are fine), just remember over the years there have been issues with various stations (both OTA and Cable) having their time off. Several years back my Fox station (OTA) had a problem and my recordings cut off the last 30 seconds of shows which was mostly only the next week previews. That lasted for about 6 months then the station fixed the problem. Also others have indicated the same issue with certain cable channels on certain cable systems, with some being off a minute or 2.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That thread should maybe be moved to the general TiVo forum..? And merged with the other ones?


Agree ... and renamed so it doesn't seem to apply only to Bolts.


----------



## pppingme (Apr 21, 2012)

I've seen this exact problem on my Roamio, and it breaks ALL recordings across ALL channels for the day, so it can't be blamed on an individual station. Forcing communication does always fix it, but by the time I know its wrong, its usually too late to fix it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pppingme said:


> I've seen this exact problem on my Roamio, and it breaks ALL recordings across ALL channels for the day, so it can't be blamed on an individual station. Forcing communication does always fix it, but by the time I know its wrong, its usually too late to fix it.


Join in here -> Clock on Bolt off by 2 min


----------

